# Seeking NREMT with expired state cert



## BGKc00rs (May 18, 2012)

Anyone who is able to help,

I am at a loss here.  I am running into walls about information on where my plans should go.  I am living in Indiana and have been certified as an EMT-B in this state in the past.  The cert has since expired because my career took a different path.  I am wanting to get re-certified as NREMT-B but I am unable to find information on courses in this area and my total options.  I have tried calling and e-mail the Indiana Department of Homeland Security but they are crippled due to being a government agency.  I haven't heard back from them and I am very thirsty for information to start making plans.

If anyone can provide me with information on locations of NREMT courses in the central Indiana area that would be most helpful.  If you have other information on getting re-certified that would help as well.  My cert is way expired (2008).

Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2012)

You'll need to take another EMT course. Since you expired in '08, you're way outside any widow that would allow you to simply retest. Call your local community college and ask about an EMT-B class.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You'll need to take another EMT course. Since you expired in '08, you're way outside any widow that would allow you to simply retest. Call your local community college and ask about an EMT-B class.


This is what I would suggest as well. Taking the class in full would be a very good refresher for you and get you back into the groove of being an EMT-B again while providing you with the current info for patient care. Things can and do change from time to time... what we did back when can be very different now!


----------



## BGKc00rs (May 19, 2012)

That you all for the assistance.  Does anyone know about where (besides the local college) I might be able to take the course and take the NR test instead of the state test?


----------



## bstone (May 20, 2012)

If your cert is more than 2 years expired then I don't know if you'll be able to retest for the NREMT without going through a whole new course. Sorry.


----------

